# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  help làm ảnh

## drspiller12345

ai có thể làm được ảnh như ri???? help

----------


## kysybongdemictu

như thế nào vậy hải mạnh ?...........................này thì đủ 30 ký tự

----------


## victory355

thì mình hỏi làm răng được ảnh như rứa thui !!
mà hai mạnh chứ ko phai hải mạnh mô nhá...

----------


## thutrang

bác nhờ người khác lịch sự hơn một chút được không? chả có từ cám ơn mà cũng hơi khô khan

----------


## minhtshop

em gái hơi rảnh đó!!...............

----------


## SongwolVina

cái này dùng brush rồi tô màu cho nó bằng gradien nhiều màu mà
download khi brush đẹp

----------


## binhgia69

tạo một layer mới sau đó design nền đen bằng rectang alt + delete để tạo nền đen .sau đó dùng brush để vẽ tia sáng và tô màu .gõ text rồi mutifi để làm trong suốt .

----------


## nguoidoi893

bạn vào đây down tài liệu này về, dựa vào đó là làm được đấy
http://www.mediafire.com/?iixyozy49zu

----------

